# Worldmark San Francisco



## GregT (Jan 13, 2015)

All,

I just returned from a healthcare conference in San Francisco that is held annually this week.  About two months ago, I realized I didn't have hotel accomodations (my bad) and I checked and hotel rates were stunning ($600+/night).

So I booked the WM-San Francisco for a couple of nights, not having stayed there before, and not knowing much about the property.  

Wow -- what a property.  The location is unbelievable --- very central, perhaps 2 blocks north of Union Square, and 6 blocks from Market Street, either South or East because of the angles.  

The Studio room itself was a little aged and appropriately timed for renovation.  I understand they are beginning renovation next week and expect to be done in 3-4 months.  The rooms do not have kitchens, so it is a glorified hotel.   But a true gem in terms of prime location and local charm.

I've already booked my room for next year in the Worldmark, eschewing my customary Marriott hotel room for this investor conference.   I would encourage others who want to visit SF to look to this property and give it a try -- I was very favorably impressed.

Final note:  my company is owned by a well-known private equity firm and we had a (spectacular) dinner last night hosted by our owners.  After the event, they had a shuttle bus available to drop us at our lodgings -- and so I boarded the shuttle with people for whom I have great respect to be returned to our overnight accomodations.   I was the first one to be dropped off and it amused me as my colleagues (all headed for fancier lodgings) queried each other as to the drop spot.   I'll take the WM-SF any day!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Greg, it's one of our favorites great location and great value. The one bedrooms are a little more spacious. The first time we stayed there we stayed in a studio. The second time we stayed in a 1 bd. As we opened the door it looked just like a studio and we both said, this looks just like the studio, as we closed the door to the hall we glanced left and there was a whole other room with the living room furniture and mini kitchen. But the studio is fine for us since if we are in SF we will most likely be eating out a lot.

That's one fun thing about the WM system you never know what gems your are going to find. Santa Fe was another great find, small units, tucked into a residential neighborhood, easy walking to the main square. 

Ian


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2015)

what sets Wyndham apart from the other timeshare systems is the number of urban resorts that they have  between Club Wyndham and Worldmark. New York, Chicago, New Orleans, Old Town Alexandria (Washington DC), San Antonio, San Diego, Seattle Vancouver, and of course San Francisco

Looking forward to San Francisco for some football game next February


----------



## lily28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there microwave or mini fridge in the studio at SF


----------



## GregT (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't remember a microwave or fridge, just a coffee maker. 

There may been a refrigerator, but I didn't need one and didn't open the cabinet. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## rhonda (Jan 14, 2015)

lily28 said:


> Is there microwave or mini fridge in the studio at SF


Yes to both -- at least in the studios I've had at the property.  
* Microwave
* Mini-fridge
* Coffee maker
* paper dishes (?); standard utensils
* Coffee mugs 
* Starter coffee bags w/ sugar and creamer packets


----------



## DAman (Jan 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Looking forward to San Francisco for some football game next February



Of course that football game is in Santa Clara....approximately 45 miles from WM SF.  Hope that doesn't impact your rentals.

There will be activities in The City the week prior which will help.

I finally went to the new stadium a few weeks ago.  It was cold and windy that night.  Reminded me of Candlestick.  They are still figuring out the parking as well.  I prefer Stanford Stadium to watch and attend a game.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2015)

DAman said:


> Of course that football game is in Santa Clara....approximately 45 miles from WM SF.  Hope that doesn't impact your rentals.
> 
> There will be activities in The City the week prior which will help.
> 
> I finally went to the new stadium a few weeks ago.  It was cold and windy that night.  Reminded me of Candlestick.  They are still figuring out the parking as well.  I prefer Stanford Stadium to watch and attend a game.



The distance from the city to the stadium seems like a big issue to me, but there are not enough hotels in the immediate area of the stadium. or parking for everyone if they drive. I am hoping that there will be special public transportation set up for the game.  If not Im already talking to other owners about chartering our own bus

Folks are renting at the Worldmark property in Phoenix this year, and its neither in town nor near the stadium.  I dont get it either...sports fans are nuts


----------



## sparty (Jan 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> The distance from the city to the stadium seems like a big issue to me, but there are not enough hotels in the immediate area of the stadium. or parking for everyone if they drive. I am hoping that there will be special public transportation set up for the game.  If not Im already talking to other owners about chartering our own bus
> 
> Folks are renting at the Worldmark property in Phoenix this year, and its neither in town nor near the stadium.  I dont get it either...sprots fans are nuts



Ron I would recommend the Santa Clara Marriott as my work (HQ) is only about two blocks away and  I stay there all the time. It's fantastic.  Easy to park and get to the Stadium from there.


----------



## sparty (Jan 14, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I booked the WM-San Francisco for a couple of nights, not having stayed there before, and not knowing much about the property.
> 
> Wow -- what a property.  The location is unbelievable ---



WM is a great way to compliment other ownership like Marriott.  Location and new resorts, two aspects MVC is falling behind on comparatively   WM by itself - no - I find booking WM to be more difficult for high demand resort weeks - WM is over-selling? WM rentals are not as strong as Marriott, but pts are easy to rent.  And of course a lot of Marriott's are destination resorts where WM really isn't.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2015)

sparty said:


> Ron I would recommend the Santa Clara Marriott as my work (HQ) is only about two blocks away and  I stay there all the time. It's fantastic.  Easy to park and get to the Stadium from there.



I believe that Ron is discussing his Wyndham/Worldmark rentals for the 2016 Superbowl...


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I believe that Ron is discussion his Wyndham/Worldmark rentals for the 2016 Superbowl...



I thought I was being careful to hide my real interest


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I thought I was being careful to hide my real interest



Such a kidder!  :rofl:


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I thought I was being careful to hide my real interest



Your as subtle as used timeshare salesman


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2015)

at least it wasnt a direct solicitation


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 15, 2015)

where"s my Amex card Ron?:rofl:

but back to OPs subject. We stayed at the San Fransisco WM as well. very much like the Camlin. Beautiful building with character, amazing location, great staff. Smaller rooms as you would expect in an urban location


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 25, 2015)

Shhhh,  it's a great place, and incredibly reasonable.  Love to pop down to the City for mini-vacations.  The staff are very nice, and have been stable.  A tip, park across the street in the garage, cheaper than valet.


----------

